# What's your PB 3x3 single?



## FireCuber (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just wondering what everyones PB single is for 3x3? I would love to hear everyones. Mine is 26.13!!  I am sure other people are way faster then that. But I am trying hard to get faster. 

Please post your best PB down below.

Thanks!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2018)

7.48


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

7.74. Fullstep too. All my 8s have been skips of some sort. I have no idea what happened lol.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 8, 2018)

6.63


----------



## Loser (Jan 8, 2018)

7.40


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 8, 2018)

8.99, I was listening to a podcast and I was soo surprised when I saw the time!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 8, 2018)

5.49

Also
>hardware area


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 8, 2018)

8.60


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

12.52.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 8, 2018)

6.13. officially, 6.82


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jan 8, 2018)

7.51


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow FireCuber, mines is really close to yours (makes sense since we're about the same avg I think): 26.94


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Wow FireCuber, mines is really close to yours (makes sense since we're about the same avg I think): 26.94



Cool! What are you averaging?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

8.25


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 9, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Cool! What are you averaging?


40-45 ish


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> 40-45 ish



Nice! I am working toward sub-35.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 9, 2018)

14.7


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 9, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Nice! I am working toward sub-35.


Yea, me too. (Race to sub-35)


----------



## Oatch (Jan 9, 2018)

10.84, thanks to a Niklas as my ZZLL. I got this during the Weekly Competition too, which made it so much sweeter.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 9, 2018)

Oatch said:


> 10.84, thanks to a Niklas as my ZZLL. I got this during the Weekly Competition too, which made it so much sweeter.


Nice. My PB was also a Niklas although it's a bit slower than yours... 11.44.

I always thought you were quite a lot faster than me, but looking at your signature it looks like I'm only about a second slower. My averages of 5/12/50 are 14.87/16.44/17.67.


----------



## Oatch (Jan 9, 2018)

AlphaSheep said:


> Nice. My PB was also a Niklas although it's a bit slower than yours... 11.44.
> 
> I always thought you were quite a lot faster than me, but looking at your signature it looks like I'm only about a second slower. My averages of 5/12/50 are 14.87/16.44/17.67.



That's pretty interesting, see, on the contrary I always thought you were faster than me - my improvement rate has been rather slow on 3x3. It's quite the coincidence to see that we average about the same!

I'd like to believe it's my last layer that is holding me back (atrocious fingertricks), so naturally my fastest solves are ones where my COLL solves the ZBLL case or I get a ZZLL that I'm very familiar with. Hopefully once I finish ZZ-b I'll alleviate this problem somewhat.


----------



## John Stan-Lee Grover (Jan 9, 2018)

15.65


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 9, 2018)

8.88, partially forced LL skip.

Comp PB is 16.88 or something like that, lol. (I've done only eleven timed 3×3×3 solves officially so far, versus tens of thousands of solves at home.)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 9, 2018)

6.70


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

6.821


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks like a lot of people have FAST PB's  (except for me )


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

5.28


----------



## CM Cubes (Jan 9, 2018)

17.55


----------



## Spencer131 (Jan 9, 2018)

8.9 and it is my only sub 9


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 9, 2018)

7.00 and I have a 6.8 hand scramble that wasn't super lucky both with ZZ. Pretty good considering all I do is clock and OH


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 9, 2018)

7.920 (PLL skip), also had a few sub 8.5 full steps.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2018)

18.69, 2 years ago, still my only sub-20, I think. 3-move x-cross, remaining pairs formed or nearly so into an OLL skip, if I recall correctly. My global average has gone from roughly 45 to about 29 since then.

Edit: I think I might be pretty competitive if we looked at ratio of 3x3 single to 4x4 single: I got a new 4x4 single today of 1:09.90, or 3.74. Average is even better: 1:34/29 = 3.24.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 10, 2018)

18.570 with a GTS2


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 10, 2018)

12.65!


----------



## G2013 (Jan 10, 2018)

5.33

Scramble: R2 L D' R D U B' R2 F2 U F' D L2 B2 F2 D L U D F' U' R2 U D L2

z y U' r' R' D' //Cross 4/4
U L' U' L //1st 4/8
U R U' R' y U R' U' R //2nd 8/16
y' R U' R2' U R //3rd
5/21
U R U R' //4th
4/25
U //LL 1/26

26 moves, 5.33 seconds, 4.8 TPS
First PB of 2018!  Too easy a scramble, though!

Not sure why I commented here at all lol


----------



## Jeffrey Ting (Jan 10, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what everyones PB single is for 3x3? I would love to hear everyones. Mine is 26.13!!  I am sure other people are way faster then that. But I am trying hard to get faster.
> 
> ...


8.495 I got a PLL skip!


----------



## Mustapha (Jan 10, 2018)

My pb is 34s, I feel embarrassed


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

Mustapha said:


> My pb is 34s, I feel embarrassed



Thats not so bad. I am averaging around that time and I am trying to get sub-35. So me and you can be together 

What are you averaging?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 10, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Looks like a lot of people have FAST PB's  (except for me )


I mean, technically, if your definition of "FAST" is along the lines of "faster than me", then it's kind of impossible to have a "FAST" PB yourself…

(I used to think 30 seconds was fast, and then I thought 25 seconds was fast, and then I thought 20 seconds was fast, etc. It's a constantly moving target for some people, and if you have this mindset, you'll never be satisfied with your times. It's not necessarily a bad thing if you want to get faster, but don't be too obsessed with it.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2018)

8.08 2H

10.10 OH


----------



## applezfall (Jan 10, 2018)

7.54 w/roux


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 10, 2018)

7.525 with zz. I think I got an oll skip into a u perm. Not sure. That might’ve been for my oh record (12.746).


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 11, 2018)

7.50 with CFOP, somehow fullstep (probably could have been a high 5 or low 6 with a PLL skip). Reconstruction is here.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 11, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> 7.525 with zz. I think I got an oll skip into a u perm. Not sure. That might’ve been for my oh record (12.746).


7.52 with CFOP


----------



## SP33DCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

18.79

F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B U2 B2 L' D F' D' R2 D F


----------



## Draranor (Jan 11, 2018)

4.76 with cfop


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 15, 2018)

6.91
My only sub 7 for now


----------



## Kho4Tr4n (Jan 20, 2018)

19.91 with LBL


----------



## Meow (Jan 20, 2018)

3.90 cfop


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 20, 2018)

10.84
(This is Keanny's PB single)


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 20, 2018)

Mustapha said:


> My pb is 34s, I feel embarrassed


 Hey, I have seen WAY slower! So dont feel bad


----------



## Mustapha (Jan 20, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Thats not so bad. I am averaging around that time and I am trying to get sub-35. So me and you can be together
> 
> What are you averaging?


My pb has dropped to 32s and i'm averaging about 38s


----------



## Mustapha (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks man


WillyTheWizard said:


> Hey, I have seen WAY slower! So dont feel bad


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 20, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> 6.821


Yay now it's 6.741


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 20, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yay now it's 6.741



Nice!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 21, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Nice!


Thanks.


----------



## CJK (Jan 21, 2018)

5.54


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 21, 2018)

5.28


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 21, 2018)

7.39 cause i can't sub 7


----------



## kemuat (Jan 21, 2018)

9.44
Just saying, PB single says virtually nothing about skill


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 22, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> 8.88, partially forced LL skip.
> 
> Comp PB is 16.88 or something like that, lol. (I've done only eleven timed 3×3×3 solves officially so far, versus tens of thousands of solves at home.)



What do you mean by partial forced LL skip?


----------



## Zachie Chan (Jan 22, 2018)

My PB single was one that I got today with no skips: 11.84 seconds. Just started cubing again a month and a half ago. Did it for about 4 months then stopped and now I am doing it again.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What do you mean by partial forced LL skip?


I did the last slot in a way that would solve EO at the same time, so it's not a 1-in-15552 LL skip, but a 1-in-1944 ZBLL skip.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 22, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> I did the last slot in a way that would solve EO at the same time, so it's not a 1-in-15552 LL skip, but a 1-in-1944 ZBLL skip.



Oh, that’s really cool.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 22, 2018)

12.87 with an a LL skip (can't remember if it was OLL or PLL; OLL seems right though).


----------



## Zachie Chan (Jan 25, 2018)

New PB of 10.83 seconds.


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 25, 2018)

9.00 2H

10.11 OH


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 25, 2018)

Update - Got a 6.772 PLL skip, beating my previous PB by 1.2 seconds. Never thought i'd make it into the 6 second range.


----------



## leudcfa (Jan 25, 2018)

12.34, fullstep


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 25, 2018)

1:16.35
Hope to beat that this weekend.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

My PB is 15.22, however I got a 13.36, but realised I did the wrong PLL afterwards.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

15.XX. I know, I'm slow. I average around 23-21 secs


----------



## Malkom (Jan 27, 2018)

7.11. On my phone. In a car.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 9, 2018)

28.91


----------



## prostx23 (Feb 9, 2018)

39.xx LBL, yeah , I know, I know I should be learning cfop...I'll be getting to it


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 10, 2018)

14.99! YAY! First sub 15!


----------



## Terence Tan (Feb 11, 2018)

14.75


----------



## Ander (Feb 12, 2018)

59.04 (kinda slow, but hey, my first sub-1, it's worth remembering)


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 12, 2018)

Ander said:


> 59.04 (kinda slow, but hey, my first sub-1, it's worth remembering)


A milestone that marks the starting of your cubing "journey".


----------



## Ninja Mango (Feb 12, 2018)

16.64


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

12.63


----------



## Jacob_cuber (Feb 13, 2018)

25.88


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

13.xx


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 13, 2018)

4.23


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 13, 2018)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 4.23


CLAP CLAP CLAP! YOU BROKE THE OFFICIAL WR TIME! HORRAYY!


----------



## Cross First Cubing (Feb 14, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what everyones PB single is for 3x3? I would love to hear everyones. Mine is 26.13!!  I am sure other people are way faster then that. But I am trying hard to get faster.
> 
> ...


 Mine is 15.24.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 14, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 7.74. Fullstep too. All my 8s have been skips of some sort. I have no idea what happened lol.


Down to 7.24 now


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 18, 2018)

10.672


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Feb 18, 2018)

1 minute. I've been learning roux and while I know 2lcmll pretty well now, my block building is really average (I always use blue on left) my goal for this year is to break 30 seconds. (Learning the 49 algs might be a bit hard but I'll eventually try)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 18, 2018)

SpectralChimaera said:


> 1 minute. I've been learning roux and while I know 2lcmll pretty well now, my block building is really average (I always use blue on left) my goal for this year is to break 30 seconds. (Learning the 49 algs might be a bit hard but I'll eventually try)



I don’t use Roux, but I would use 2 look CMLL and Intuitive L6E. Then once your around 30seconds mabye learn full CMLL. Is that right @TDM


----------



## Arjun krishna (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey mine is 19.38


----------



## Arjun krishna (Feb 18, 2018)

SpectralChimaera said:


> 1 minute. I've been learning roux and while I know 2lcmll pretty well now, my block building is really average (I always use blue on left) my goal for this year is to break 30 seconds. (Learning the 49 algs might be a bit hard but I'll eventually try)


In my opinion CFOP is much more intuitive and easy I learned the full method(advanced CFOP) in just 2 months.After less than 1 year I was doing like sub 40.Now I am like sub 30 mostly below 30 secs. And my PB is 19.38 secs


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I don’t use Roux, but I would use 2 look CMLL and Intuitive L6E. Then once your around 30seconds mabye learn full CMLL. Is that right @TDM


Personally, I don't think it's a good idea to wait until an arbritrary time before moving on to learning something new. Once you're comfortable with something, move on to something more advanced. It's never too early to learn anything!


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Feb 18, 2018)

TDM and Baron I know 2 look cmll as I said in my post, I know my lse and block building is definitely a problem. My recognition of which alg to use etc is pretty good now.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

Mine is 6.46.


----------



## KingCurtis (Feb 21, 2018)

leudcfa said:


> 12.34, fullstep


That's fast mine's 25.33


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 21, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> 7.51


Now it's 7.02


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 24, 2018)

23.09


----------



## Merp (Feb 24, 2018)

Mine is 19.11. 

Pretty good.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 24, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Down to 7.24 now


6.98...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 6.98...



My goodness, breaking PB's like there is no tomorrow! Nice job.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> My goodness, breaking PB's like there is no tomorrow! Nice job.


Thanks


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yay now it's 6.741


Yay now it's 6.509


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yay now it's 6.509


Congratulations. Amazing time.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yay now it's 6.509


lol 1 hour after I post that (1 day after the previous PB single) I smash it by half a second to 6.034. Just missed the sub-6.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol 1 hour after I post that (1 day after the previous PB single) I smash it by half a second to 6.034. Just missed the sub-6.



Wow! That is very impressive! Good job!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol 1 hour after I post that (1 day after the previous PB single) I smash it by half a second to 6.034. Just missed the sub-6.


Great job once again. I hope that you get a sub 6 soon.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 25, 2018)

wow, thx guys.  Ill work on it for sure.


----------



## EHAshe (Feb 25, 2018)

Right now it's 11.289 with a PLL skip
My best fullstep solve is 11.473. Sune and J perm if i remember correctly


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol 1 hour after I post that (1 day after the previous PB single) I smash it by half a second to 6.034. Just missed the sub-6.


Yay now it's 5.76 set in the weekly comp. Solve 3, sune+PLL skip.


----------



## Jacob_cuber (Mar 2, 2018)

Jacob_cuber said:


> 25.88


Now it’s 22.98


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2018)

6.68


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

I got my new pb of 11.97 today


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

11.47


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Apr 9, 2018)

Current timed pb is about 59s I think


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

Updated: 9.456


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

I just beat mine old PB yesterday by a little over 0.10 of a second. New PB 6.32!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow, good job everyone! Those are some awesome PB's and you just keep on braking them!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

Well you can forget my last post because I just did a Ao50 in which I broke all of my PB's including my single.

New 3x3 Single PB 5.65. First sub 6 solve ever. Finally!


----------



## EHAshe (Apr 12, 2018)

Just got a 10.114. Now I'm gonna go for sub-10!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 13, 2018)

Now 5.187!!!!


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

9.69. I got it today!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Now 5.187!!!!



@Competition Cuber Wow, you are getting fast!!! That is 0.59 away from the WR!  LOL!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 13, 2018)

Am i the only person that got 9.xx before 10.xx?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 13, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Am i the only person that got 9.xx before 10.xx?


nope. I did too.



FireCuber said:


> @Competition Cuber Wow, you are getting fast!!! That is 0.59 away from the WR!  LOL!


Thanks. Not really though, just got a lucky scramble (check out my post in the lucky scramble thread)


----------



## Eelephant (Apr 15, 2018)

And now for the rest of the human race that can't do insanely fast sub 10's.......

Did an ao50 on the plane ride to my vacation, hit pb's all around. 
Single: 47.51
Ao5: 58.57
Ao12: 1:03.932

That was my first sub 1 min ao5. Pretty pumped.


----------



## Alureus (Apr 17, 2018)

Actually, just got it a few minutes ago.

18.65 Full-step and all . Right after a break as well.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 18, 2018)

12.33


----------



## TinyNerd (Apr 18, 2018)

My PB is a 9.14.


----------



## nms777 (Apr 19, 2018)

11.211


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 20, 2018)

@FireCuber you are liking every replies.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 20, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> @FireCuber you are liking every replies.



Yeah, I do. I "like" when people post on my threads! 

Who likes it when I "like" your post?


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 20, 2018)

7.777
not even lying


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Who likes it when I "like" your post?


I do not think that anyone can/will ever complain if you like a there post so keep liking away


----------



## macncheese (May 14, 2018)

6.66 jk lol

Actually 1:09 yeah Im really bad


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 14, 2018)

11.55 with CFOP, 14.22 with ZZ-CT.
OH- 14.07 with ZZ.


----------



## UnknownCuber (May 14, 2018)

19.123 CFOP (the only sub-20 single)


----------



## nms777 (May 14, 2018)

11.126 full step cfop


----------



## Caleb Kelly (May 28, 2018)

15.43


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 29, 2018)

7.99


----------



## Hazel (May 29, 2018)

I have a 7.043 single on CFOP but my main method has changed to PCMS so it's 12.170


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 29, 2018)

5.87 now


----------



## tnk351 (May 29, 2018)

9.324 but im too lazy to fix the time in my signature


----------



## Jack314 (May 29, 2018)

6.75


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> 8.08 2H
> 
> 10.10 OH


I +2 a 7=9 a while ago and then finally went sub 8 at 7.80, but I think its 7.47 now.
OH single is forever stuck at 10.1
Feet single still isn't sub 30 but it's close too. I don't actually know what it is atm
E: 32.46 I believe
thought that it was 30.xx
E2: yeah it was actually 30.92


----------



## Reprobate (May 30, 2018)

17.72

Lucky. I am rarely sub-20.


----------



## rawkhopper (May 31, 2018)

My PB is 30.7
AO100 is currently 44.06

Obviously I am not the fastest but it is kinda nice seeing that I am not the slowest 

I just started back at the December of 2017 after watching Mike Boyd. My goal was to beat his time on the video and I did that! 

I am also an older cuber at 45. I would like a PB of less than 30. I would kinda like an average of less than 30 but not sure I can get there.

I still do the first two layers like a beginner and 4lll. I am going back to try to learn intermediate f2l but it is slow for me. Recognition is terrible and look ahead is worse 

Anyway this is a fun thread!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 1, 2018)

5.45 and I doubt I'll ever beat it.


----------



## glen (Jun 1, 2018)

19.313 w/ 3.8 tps... not too good, but I'll beat it this week I'm sure


----------



## pd159 (Jun 7, 2018)

5.26 pretty bad for me but oh well


----------



## Tabe (Jun 7, 2018)

22.06. Sub-Minh Thai! If you told Young Tabe back in 1982 watching Thai compete on TV that one day he would solve faster than Thai did, he would never have believed you.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 7, 2018)

11.75 now.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 7, 2018)

21.38 
cubepb.com


----------



## Zman04 (Jun 7, 2018)

7.97 as of June 6 2018  https://cubepb.com/


----------



## glen (Jun 8, 2018)

19.09 w/ 4.1 tps... don't judge


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 9, 2018)

13.02


----------



## CeBeMind (Jun 13, 2018)

8.300


----------



## Rubix Noob (Jun 14, 2018)

47.13
Its really bad, and especially since I had a lot of skips at the end (my average is about 1:10) but to me that's decent on a Rubik's brand. (it probably will be a few months before I get an actual cube :/)


----------



## LfCuber (Jun 14, 2018)

This is not that good but 29.93


----------



## MindBlowers (Jun 20, 2018)

10.36



EDIT: Got my first sub-10 yesterday, 9.51


----------



## EHAshe (Jun 20, 2018)

10.000, got it yesterday...

I'm still mad about it


----------



## asacuber (Jun 20, 2018)

just got 6.24


----------



## Klaus (Jul 2, 2018)

32.08

dont know where this came from. never had an ao5 sub 50.


----------



## shakir (Aug 16, 2018)

my pb is 13.28 but i dont average sub 20 yet lol


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Aug 16, 2018)

10.27 now!

People here are so fast :O


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 16, 2018)

18.37! Second sub-20!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 16, 2018)

16.47 now

scramble: U2 R2 F' B U B' R2 D R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F2


----------



## shakir (Aug 16, 2018)

13.28 6 move cross 5.5 second f2l oll skip and t perm


----------



## Rubix Noob (Aug 16, 2018)

18.90
That is really good to me cause I have only been cubing for a few months. (though it still seems really slow )


----------



## Brayden Adams (Aug 17, 2018)

24.813 MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

8.464
Cubicle Valk M
July 20th, 2018


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

6.36
GAN 354 M
August 21st, 2018



EDIT: Just got a 6.32, beat previous pb by 0.04
Cube used- GAN 354 M
September 15th


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 11, 2018)

5.84 PLL skip t-perm : p


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 11, 2018)

shakir said:


> 13.28 6 move cross 5.5 second f2l oll skip and t perm


lol your T-perm execution is so slow, or your cross is like 4 seconds


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 11, 2018)

36,80! Shaved 6 seconds off my PB just last Saturday. Moyu Weilong GTS 2.


----------



## Turbo TPS (Sep 16, 2018)

7.545


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 16, 2018)

5.43


----------



## Fy64 (Sep 17, 2018)

40.80


----------



## Checkmate Cuber (Sep 17, 2018)

7.18


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 17, 2018)

8.86


----------



## EHAshe (Sep 20, 2018)

9.67. My first sub-10

Got it on my YJ MGC


----------



## TJardigradHe (Nov 25, 2018)

I got a 5.65 a few days ago on the GAN 354 M. First sub 6!


----------



## Matt— (Nov 25, 2018)

11.55. I feel like I’m so close to my first sub 10 though.

Edit 10.05


----------



## Pickleninjas (Nov 25, 2018)

Mine is 14.46


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 25, 2018)

Down to 28,86 now myself.


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 1, 2018)

My PB is 13.10. Got very good F2L, easy OLL, and A Perm at the end.


----------



## D1zzy (Dec 1, 2018)

10.84, but I feel like I'm due for a really lucky sub-10 solve soon


----------



## Passcraft (Dec 1, 2018)

46 seconds using cfop for f2l and a beginners method for last layer but i'm learning 2 look oll and pll


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 1, 2018)

13.108!


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2018)

13.26 held on a Coated Yuexiao pro.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Dec 1, 2018)

44.93 meh


----------



## Dylan1919 (Dec 1, 2018)

I feel sad writing this, my PB is 18.3


----------



## Reizii_ (Dec 20, 2018)

I just broke my PB the other day with a fullstep 11.49, pretty happy about that.


----------



## Matt— (Dec 20, 2018)

10.051  so close to sub 10


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 21, 2018)

10.970


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 21, 2018)

12.97
Lol I average 20 so that was super lucky.


----------



## Rubix Noob (Dec 22, 2018)

11.9 Just beat it recently.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Dec 22, 2018)

10.55 Can I get a rip in the chat for not having a sub-10.....


----------



## br0adband (Dec 26, 2018)

New member, should have joined a long time ago but I got out of solving for oh, the past 3 decades or so. 

Originally purchased an Ideal Rubik's Cube (in the classic yellow interior packaging) back in late 1982, bought "The Simple Solution to Rubik's Cube" at a grocery cash register, solved it within a few hours of getting home with that book, and then just focused on making the methods of the solution committed to both mental and finger memory.

My PB 36 years ago was *23.4 seconds,* guess I had a good scramble (a friend scrambled it up out of my visual range for 30+ seconds). Nothing official of course, never went to competitions, just never thought I was that good. I just checked a few days ago and discovered something I never knew in the past - the world record in 1982 at the world championship was just 22.95 (best time of 3 attempts) so, apparently I wasn't actually that far off the mark, go figure. Of course being in front of a crowd of people with cameras going off and the pressure would have surely hurt my performance so long ago but I still think - now that I know what the world competitors were managing in terms of solve times - I could have done rather well.

Anyway, considering that PB of mine was done with an original Rubik's Cube in early 1983, that's when I actually set the PB, I figured it was still a pretty amazing thing with such older "hardware" that I lubed up with some Vaseline and adjusted the tension slightly after disassembling it several times.

I recently found a Rubik's Cube (one of the newer models sold at rubiks.com) at a thrift store for 75 cents and figured why not. So I'm now going to get back into things just because it was something I have always been interested in. I found someone with the old Simple Solution book that was kind enough to scan it to a PDF file for me and sent it and of course now I'm solving again with that original solution (at least for me it was the original and it's still the only one that I know) and getting times in the ~50 second to 1 minute 5 second mark (median of 10 solves, not an average with dropping the fastest/slowest) - and realize this is with a really tight Rubik's branded cube that I haven't done much more than put some lip balm inside so far. Yeah, I know, not a great lubricant but it helps - I haven't bothered with taking it apart completely to get to the screws to adjust some tension on it, I'm just going to keep it in this condition as I'm going to get a much better cube for the future:

I'm going to be ordering a Gan 356 X here in a few days just because it's the one I want. Not going to bother ordering a bunch of other cubes at lower costs, I've read good/great reviews of the X so far and I'll see what happens. Never used a really seriously well made speed cube so this will be a brand new thing for me, and as I practice and learn both the CFOP and ROUX methods (and maybe some others), I suppose as time passes I'll get into a groove and see how it all works out.

If I can at some point in time beat that 23.4 second PB set 36 years ago, it'll be worth the time and the money I'm gonna spend. Hell, I could spend more than the $62 for the X on a good meal for my Wife and I so it's not a question of cost for me at this point, it's just something I've wanted to do for so long: do better than I did before.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. 

Happy Holidays to all the members here and Happy Solving too...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 1, 2019)

My 3x3 PB is 14-ish


----------



## Vecolity (Jan 1, 2019)

14.09 (slo)


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 2, 2019)

11.42


----------



## EHAshe (Jan 2, 2019)

8.85

Got it on New Year's Eve


----------



## HenryStickmin337 (Jan 2, 2019)

16.91
(ik, you guys are all sub 15 and I'm still sub 25)
edit: oh yeah, I broke it with a QJ candy. (my new main is a Weilong Gts3m)


----------



## JJonesUK (Jan 3, 2019)

11.14, full step


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Jan 3, 2019)

br0adband said:


> New member, should have joined a long time ago but I got out of solving for oh, the past 3 decades or so.
> 
> Originally purchased an Ideal Rubik's Cube (in the classic yellow interior packaging) back in late 1982, bought "The Simple Solution to Rubik's Cube" at a grocery cash register, solved it within a few hours of getting home with that book, and then just focused on making the methods of the solution committed to both mental and finger memory.
> 
> ...



Cool! I have the Gan 356 X and I can vouch for it. It is really good.


----------



## LudvigL (Jan 3, 2019)

7.98... somehow


----------



## Diving Cuber (Jan 5, 2019)

12.xy but I average 21 seconds. Strange


----------



## Vecolity (Jan 5, 2019)

now mine is 13.45, pll skip with no AUF


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 5, 2019)

My PB is 13.1, I am not that good at 3x3 nor am I.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 6, 2019)

Went down 3 seconds to 25.92 today.


----------



## William Bate (Jan 6, 2019)

27.12. Great to hear I'm not the only one with those sorts of times!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 7, 2019)

28 sec approx, no inspection or mat.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 7, 2019)

9.16 secs


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 7, 2019)

William Bate said:


> 27.12. Great to hear I'm not the only one with those sorts of times!



Nope! We all gotta start somewhere!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2019)

My 3x3 PB with:
CFOP 7.39 sec
Roux 7.70 sec
Petrus 12.xy
ZZ 10.30 sec
Waterman 25.xy sec
3-style 14.xy sec


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 7, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> My 3x3 PB with:
> CFOP 7.39 sec
> Roux 7.70 sec
> Petrus 12.xy
> ...



I would say that is pretty impressive.


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Jan 7, 2019)

13.86


----------



## VDel_234_ (Jan 7, 2019)

Currently, my PB is 11.79. I think it was mostly a full step solve, too! Really fast and efficient F2L.

My PR right now is 16.75. Don't remember much about the solve itself, but I was really surprised when I got it. Mostly because I was still in the low 20's at the time of my competition in early 2017. As well, my PB at the time was a mid 15. Really good time. Although right now, I get 16's pretty much every time I sit down for a session


----------



## William Bate (Jan 7, 2019)

Whoops, turns out I had 26.93!


----------



## dane02 (Jan 7, 2019)

9.79 with LBL method.

edit: since then I got 3 better times with LBL


----------



## adsuri (Jan 24, 2019)

3x3x3 PB is 25.13 & I avg ~30-37ish with sub 30 occassionally


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 24, 2019)

dane02 said:


> 9.79 with LBL method.



How did you get 9.79 on LBL??? 
I can't even get sub 10 on cfop after cubing for a year


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 25, 2019)

14.07 but officially since I've only been to I one comp 30.14.


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 25, 2019)

7.95

Don't remember much about that it.. it happened about a year and a half ago


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 25, 2019)

Well my best is 10.74


----------



## CJCubing (Jan 25, 2019)

18.19 with 2-Look OLL and PLL, though I'm now learning Full PLL.


----------



## Arnav22 (Jan 25, 2019)

13.42 

Full step.


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Jan 26, 2019)

You guys are awesome, my PB is a lot slower. It's 17.64


Edit 33 days later: Thanks to a really lucky double x-cross solve my record dropped to 11.43 
Scramble- R F' L' B' R' B' R' L U' D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 L2


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 26, 2019)

Tony Acevedo said:


> You guys are awesome, my PB is a lot slower. It's 18.96



How long have you been cubing? It all depends on practice. You’ll get there one day!


----------



## dane02 (Jan 26, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> How did you get 9.79 on LBL???
> I can't even get sub 10 on cfop after cubing for a year



I use an SM. 
My best times are with LBL: 9.97, 9.89, 9.97, 9.79, 9.78, 9.50, 9.40, 9.96.


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Jan 27, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> How long have you been cubing? It all depends on practice. You’ll get there one day!


My first 3x3 solve was 5 months ago. Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Nard Cubes (Jan 27, 2019)

My PB is 8.74 Full Step.

( I Average 15.5 )


----------



## Robot420 (Jan 27, 2019)

Mine is 26 seconds as well! I did it at school with a crappy watch timer so idk whats after the decimal.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 28, 2019)

Down to 21,83 now.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 28, 2019)

I really don't practise 3x3, but today I got a new PB of 9.45.
Pure LL skip no AUF after solving LS.


----------



## Da5id (Feb 22, 2019)

12.89


----------



## Nolan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

I’ve only been cubing for six weeks, so I’m super slow. I finally broke the minute barrier a couple of days ago with a 55.45. I look forward to improving over the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Da5id (Feb 23, 2019)

its so great when you can learn like CFOP or something and knock off like several seconds of your time regularly.


----------



## RouxCuber (Feb 24, 2019)

7.44 on phone, 7.54 on stackmat. i stop using phone for timer now.
PS: i use roux


----------



## Nolan69 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nolan69 said:


> I’ve only been cubing for six weeks, so I’m super slow. I finally broke the minute barrier a couple of days ago with a 55.45. I look forward to improving over the coming weeks/months.




So, that was yesterday. I got up this morning and my first solve was a 51.14.

Onward and upward!


----------



## Hunar (Feb 24, 2019)

FireCuber said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what everyones PB single is for 3x3? I would love to hear everyones. Mine is 26.13!!  I am sure other people are way faster then that. But I am trying hard to get faster.
> 
> ...


11.3 but i average around 17.50


----------



## Aviated QUBER (Feb 24, 2019)

17.03


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you, everybody, for sharing your PB's!! It is really neat to see all of that!


----------



## n-perm (Feb 24, 2019)

my PB is 37. i average 45-50.


----------



## nms777 (Mar 1, 2019)

8.33 with a xxx-cross


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 1, 2019)

Down to 21.63 now.


----------



## SM cubing (Mar 1, 2019)

8.58


----------



## Vinayak (Mar 1, 2019)

FireCuber said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what everyones PB single is for 3x3? I would love to hear everyones. Mine is 26.13!!  I am sure other people are way faster then that. But I am trying hard to get faster.
> 
> ...


29.55 sec


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Feet single still isn't sub 30 but it's close too. I don't actually know what it is atm
> E: 32.46 I believe
> thought that it was 30.xx
> E2: yeah it was actually 30.92



About a month ago, I improved my feet single from 30.92 to 29.67.
First sub 30, and with pure twist L.

My other singles remain unchanged because I don't do long sessions anymore.


----------



## Nolan69 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nolan69 said:


> I’ve only been cubing for six weeks, so I’m super slow. I finally broke the minute barrier a couple of days ago with a 55.45. I look forward to improving over the coming weeks/months.




I’ve been chipping away at my times, and I’m now down to 31.49. I’ve got a long way to go, but I’m improving steadily.


----------



## Twistii Cuber YT (Mar 17, 2019)

9.31, my 2nd ever sub 10, hope you've gotten better since last year lol


----------



## Twistii Cuber YT (Mar 17, 2019)

Nolan69 said:


> I’ve been chipping away at my times, and I’m now down to 31.49. I’ve got a long way to go, but I’m improving steadily.


That's amazing! If you dedicate yourself to learn more and practice hard, you'll improve significantly


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 17, 2019)

12.83
It was at school when I finished all the work for that class.


----------



## 3byMe (Mar 18, 2019)

7.8


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 10, 2019)

20.xy
Edit: i finally got sub-20!!!! 19.07 with roux!!


----------



## EDcubes13 (Apr 10, 2019)

12.41 Broken today!


----------



## Fezzie (Apr 10, 2019)

11.42 thanks to a 3-move XCross and a PLL skip.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Apr 11, 2019)

Pretty recently dropped it to a* 4.70*, first sub 5!

Scramble (cstimer)-
U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B R2 D' L B F L' F2 L D' L

Reconstruction- z2 y // inspection
L2 D' R' D' y2 U R' F R // x-cross
U2 R U' R' U y' L' U L // f2l 2
y R' U' R // f2l 3
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' // f2l 4 + OLL skip
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

44 moves = 9.36 TPS!


----------



## aerocube (Apr 11, 2019)

30.90
perhaps some day it will be sub-10


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Apr 15, 2019)

My PB single is 10.54 which I set last Thursday (4-11-19),the only things I remember about it is an easy OLL and a J perm.


----------



## Apolo (Apr 15, 2019)

16.76  Done a week ago, PLL skip and really good overall so it should be hard to break.


----------



## MysteryBlokHed (Apr 15, 2019)

Official 34.93, Unofficial 25.76


----------



## adsuri (Apr 15, 2019)

Update:
PB 13.371 PLL skip woo
PB ao5 20.xx
Avg sub 30 with occasional random sub 20


----------



## WeatherStruck (Apr 16, 2019)

24.22 (ik bad)


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Dec 4, 2019)

6.14. Got it yesterday, after getting a 6.20 PB some solves earlier. 

It had a CMLL skip and a 4 move First Block for Roux. Pretty stoked I didn't mess up.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 4, 2019)

12.84 at home and 14.xx in comp


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 22, 2020)

10.13 last layer skip with trashy f2l


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 22, 2020)

i think my pb is something like 25 seconds.

also, i didnt know that this was still active, or did dnfmaster bump it?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i think my pb is something like 25 seconds.
> 
> also, i didnt know that this was still active, or did dnfmaster bump it?


Take a look at when the last post was.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Take a look at when the last post was.


i know, but im wondering if dnf master is continuing it.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 22, 2020)

I average 15-16, pb of 12(fullstep)


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 22, 2020)

6.73 is my PB single


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I average 15-16, pb of 12(fullstep)


i average twice more as you! Your pretty fast.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Nov 22, 2020)

My PB is 21.60. It was lucky though, I had an easy cross and PLL skip. Hopefully Ill be averaging that at some point  (my average is about 29 secs)


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 22, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> My PB is 21.60. It was lucky though, I had an easy cross and PLL skip. Hopefully Ill be averaging that at some point  (my average is about 29 secs)


your close to mine but a bit faster. With practice and dedication you can get the average !


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Take a look at when the last post was.


I mean why not continue, instead of making a whole new thread?


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 22, 2020)

9.704


----------



## PCCuber (Nov 22, 2020)

18.63 lol that's bad


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 22, 2020)

7.48 at home 13 something on comp from a long time ago.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 22, 2020)

8.70 fullstep with a one move cross  .I used the cross to cancel into a commutator first pair(with keyhole) so I could see to second


----------



## Theepiccuber6969 (Nov 22, 2020)

11.26


----------



## Seth1448 (Nov 22, 2020)

20.57


----------



## Seth1448 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i think my pb is something like 25 seconds.



How lucky was the solve. My pb is 20.57 and I average 28 seconds. Mine I didn’t get pll skip, but super easy cross and f2l.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 23, 2020)

14.08


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Nov 23, 2020)

9.93


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 23, 2020)

8.94 with an easy xxx cross, sledge LS and OLL skip.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 23, 2020)

6.882 on stackmat, it was a ridiculously easy solve


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 6.882 on stackmat, it was a ridiculously easy solve


Last layer skip?


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Last layer skip?



If memory serves, it was an XXCross or XXXCross with an easy LL(maybe an OLL or PLL skip), but not an LL skip. I'll try and look for the reconstruction I made


----------



## Plutark (Nov 24, 2020)

24.9


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 24, 2020)

8.71


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> 8.71


LOL mine is .01 faster


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

Just got a new pb single: 10.06, I NEED SUB 10


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 2, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Just got a new pb single: 10.06, I NEED SUB 10


Good luck.


----------



## RiSha (Dec 2, 2020)

21.33. xcross, oll skip


----------



## Scollier (Dec 2, 2020)

My PB: It was very lucky and had a PLL skip.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

Scollier said:


> My PB: It was very lucky and had a PLL skip.
> 
> View attachment 14100


Nice


----------



## RiSha (Dec 2, 2020)

Scollier said:


> My PB: It was very lucky and had a PLL skip.
> 
> View attachment 14100


what cube app is that?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 2, 2020)

RiSha said:


> what cube app is that?


gocube


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 2, 2020)

My PB for 3x3 is 12.95 on cstimer. My best average is 14.98 on cstimer.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 2, 2020)

RiSha said:


> what cube app is that?



GoCube. You can find out about it here.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 2, 2020)

I got a new pb yesterday its 16.66. No skip but 3 move cross and easy f2l with a jb perm.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I got a new pb yesterday its 16.66. No skip but 3 move cross and easy f2l with a jb perm.


It really feels nice when you get a fullstep PB


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 2, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I got a new pb yesterday its 16.66. No skip but 3 move cross and easy f2l with a jb perm.


Nice job!


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 12, 2020)

HippieCuber said:


> Nice job!


wth I got a 10.01 fullstep pb, and I am actually not happy
EDIT: I just got a sub 10 after a few more solves! Also this the first I solve I have reconstructed
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=z2_R2_D2_F2_L2_U2_B2_D_B2_L2_R2_U_R2_B_U_L2_R_D-_R-_B2_F-_L-&alg=L-_D-_R-_D-%2F%2Fcross%0AU_L-_U_L_U2_y-_R_U_R-%2F%2Ffirst_pair%0AU2_L-_U2_L_U-_L-_U_L%2F%2Fsecond_pair%0Ay2_U-_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-%2F%2Fthird_pair%0Ay-_U-_R_U_R-_y-_U_R-_U-_R%2F%2F_fourth_pair%0AU2_F_R_U-_R-_U_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_F-%2F%2FOLL%0AU%2F%2FAUF%0A%2F%2F9.06%0A%2F%2F2020%26%2345%3B12%26%2345%3B11&view=playback"]L' D' R' D'//crossU L' U L U2 y' R U R'//first pairU2 L' U2 L U' L' U L//second pairy2 U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//third pairy' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R// fourth pairU2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLLU//AUF//9.06//2020-12-11[/URL]


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

41 seconds


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 16, 2020)

My pb is 13.12 seconds full step and the scramble is F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' U B D' U B F2 U2. Try it and tell me what you get


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 16, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> My pb is 13.12 seconds full step and the scramble is F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' U B D' U B F2 U2. Try it and tell me what you get


No rotations, 12.7. I average 14-15, for context.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 16, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> My pb is 13.12 seconds full step and the scramble is F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' U B D' U B F2 U2. Try it and tell me what you get


I got a 12.76, which isn't all amazing for me, but I might have missed something in the solve. However, I did have two ready made pairs in all of f2l and an easy cross.


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 28, 2020)

13.01 (not kidding, I'm just cursed lol)


----------



## Couber (Jan 2, 2021)

40.80 that's my pb, pretty bad huh?


----------



## carcass (Jan 2, 2021)

12.24


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

Seth1448 said:


> My pb is 13.12 seconds full step and the scramble is F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' U B D' U B F2 U2. Try it and tell me what you get


11.01 (I average 11)
nothing too special happened for me


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 3, 2021)

my pb is 6.90s (i average around 14s)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> my pb is 6.90s (i average around 14s)


scramble?


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> scramble?


i sent u before but heres the scramble agn

D2 F2 R U2 F’ U B D’ F L2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B’


----------



## Kai_Valdez (Jan 3, 2021)

18.48, I average around 30 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 3, 2021)

7.25, i'm bad at singles (I average 11)


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 3, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> 7.25, i'm bad at singles (I average 11)


its actlly q gooddd


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

12.68 (i average 19).


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 3, 2021)

9.96 (average about 17, maybe bit lower)


----------

